# Big Ponytail ears



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is how she is cut now.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

I personally love the "ponytail ears", but it's your dog and you have to do what you and the dog are comfortable with. I'm all for experimenting, especially since it's hair and it'll grow back. But again, it's your dog, your call.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think it would be cute on her.....so you'd grow the ears out too? Why not try it?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I love that look -- it's more or less what Beau is in right now. His ears were once nearly as long as the dog in the picture, but keeping them clean and tangle free got to be too much for us and we now keep them a bit shorter. (Combing his ears is still daily grooming job #1 for us; the rest can go a few days between brushings, but not the ears!) I have no idea how you folks with poodles in show coats keep up with it, especially those crazy long ears!

That's a great picture, by the way. Is it my imagination, or does she have a very square tushy?


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

I love big fluffy ears. I say go for it. Just know that you will need to use a snood when she eats. It's more work for sure...and you can keep the TK longer like she has now.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I think it's a beautiful clip, and I agree that you could just keep the TK longer; although I like to be able to see the eyes clearly. I know a lot of groomers and people here don't like the way that TK is cut, saying it looks like they ran into a wall (lol), but it really is nice to be able to see their eyes clearly. But I'd still prefer it a little bit longer than the picture shows. Her ears are lovely though.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The head, chest, and legs are nice on that dog, the topknot can be done bigger just fine, but for the love of all things that still look good, don't do a rear like that! With everything else so round I have no idea why the groomer did the rear so sharp.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> The head, chest, and legs are nice on that dog, the topknot can be done bigger just fine, but for the love of all things that still look good, don't do a rear like that! With everything else so round I have no idea why the groomer did the rear so sharp.


haha..i hadnt even noticed the rear. i agree!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I vote huge, fluffy ears!


----------

